# should I resend the tax



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Being I didn't know that I had to send the tax to Austin via FedX and I have no idea where they sent it in Austin to, should I resend my tax paperwork/check via the normal post with a cover letter explaining what happened.
Only sent it FedX because of the virus and you can see how that worked out.
It has to be postmarked before 15 July to meet the deadline??

Any help/advice welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

My understanding is that if you use a private delivery services designated by the IRS then so long as the mailing date is timely then it is deemed to meet the "timely mailing as timely filing/paying" rule for tax returns and payments.

If you don't have it already you may wand to get written proof of the mailing date from FedEx.


I imagine they handle this sort of thing all of the time given they are one of three authorised PDS services... and there are only four addresses nationally that they deliver to.

There is a vast pile of backlogged unprocessed paper returns. I doubt the IRS would be able to even tell you that "yes we have received it, but have not processed it yet".

Even if you were anxious about it I would suggest leaving it for several months. I suppose after that (or some announcement from the IRS that they have caught up) you could call them to confirm it has been processed. 

If you were in the US you could register to view your transcript which would prove it, but outside the US, it is extremely difficult unless you still maintain a US credit card (I assume you would not have a US mortgage, or other US loan that is required to prove your identity. I assume that you could call the IRS and they would be able to tell you if the return has been processed.

oh.. and this is the address in Austin.. they would have forwarded it to..

Austin - Internal Revenue Submission Processing Center
3651 S IH35,
Austin TX 78741


----------

